# Which nocks for ACC's



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is only ONE G nock....they just have different throat sizes...and that's for string fit :wink:

If you want pin nocks you will need to get ACE pins and put them in the bushing and then the pin. 

I would actually go with Bohnings F nock which is their version of the G....I won't shoot another Easton nock...


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Easton Unibushings + G nocks. Pin nocks are for wusses. :mg::mg::mg::


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MGB said:


> Easton Unibushings + G nocks. Pin nocks are for wusses. :mg::mg::mg::


or for those that are smart enough to stop wasting money on replacing shafts :wink:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok guys thanks! Think I want to try some of these shafts now. I like the Gold Tips I've been using but I hear everyone bragging about how they like the ACC's so.......


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> or for those that are smart enough to stop wasting money on replacing shafts :wink:


Sweet! It did not take long for me to get a contrary response. I would absolutely trust anything the Brown Hornet says vs. anything an amateur like me (Britt, the Green Hornet) says. I'll admit, I was just trolling for a pin-nocker's response.;-)

Keep the opinions coming... I want to see what others think on this.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The shafts come with bushings for the g-nocks.. that's what I shoot and have no complaints.. I have yet to bust a shaft and haven't had to replace a pin either.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

If you shoot G-nocks it can be a pain if somebody blows you up pretty bad. The nocks can break off leaving the shank in the arrow shaft. PITA gettin them out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Only thing I dont like about the G nocks is they're so darn tight!


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

IGluIt4U said:


> The shafts come with bushings for the g-nocks.. that's what I shoot and have no complaints.. I have yet to bust a shaft and haven't had to replace a pin either.. :lol: :wink:


So the bare shafts do come with uni-bushings? I thought you had to buy them seperately.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

pin nocks can get expensive to shoot...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Not shooting them can get even more expensive.. :wink:

For me currently, replace pin and nock is $2-$3; replace shaft is $13-15. And luckily I'm on the cheaper end of the shaft price scale..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pops1 said:


> So the bare shafts do come with uni-bushings? I thought you had to buy them seperately.


Mine always have, yes.. installed...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> If you shoot G-nocks it can be a pain if somebody blows you up pretty bad. The nocks can break off leaving the shank in the arrow shaft. PITA gettin them out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Easy solution there buddy. Get you a tiny drill bit and drill a tiny hole in the broken off nock. Now thread in a small sheet metal or wood screw. Pull with pliers...If your screw is small enough, you can skip the drill a hole part...



pops1 said:


> Only thing I dont like about the G nocks is they're so darn tight!


Tight in what way? Sometimes they do fit the bushing tight, but that is a good thing. If you're talking string fit, they offer a small and a large groove. You probably bought the wrong size for your string...



pops1 said:


> So the bare shafts do come with uni-bushings? I thought you had to buy them seperately.


Bare shaft will come with the bushings...

I always shot ACCs with just the bushing and a g-nock. I'm personally not a fan of pin nocks at all, and they aren't really much (if any) better at protecting the shaft than a uni-bushing...I've got a smashed up pin nock arrow to prove it from last night. I went the last 2 years shooting G-nocks and uni-bushings with nothing as bad as last night...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually using pins is only expensive if your using over priced Easton nocks that are fra-ge-lay....

They run in the $15 range ukey:

Bohning pin nocks are $8.99...$39 for a bag of 100. 

F nocks are $5.99....$28 for a bag of 100

Eastons G nocks are $6.50....I couldn't find a bag of 100 but the last time I bought a bag I know they were more then $28. 

Pins cost more but they are still only $10...the same price as a uni bushing....and they protect the shaft better. So were is the "extra" money or the more expensive part? :noidea:

The easiest way to remove a broken off G nock is to just heat a screw and screw it in and pull it out....no drill needed


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

where do you find the Bohnings in a 100 bag? All I can find at LAS is a dozen at a time and shooting with X hunter I'm going through them like candy!!!




Brown Hornet said:


> Actually using pins is only expensive if your using over priced Easton nocks that are fra-ge-lay....
> 
> They run in the $15 range ukey:
> 
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> where do you find the Bohnings in a 100 bag? All I can find at LAS is a dozen at a time and shooting with X hunter I'm going through them like candy!!!


Check the Bohning website :wink::secret:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's a store that sells 50 packs on ebay. I've purchased from them....

http://shop.ebay.com/bowhunterssupplystore/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron the prices I mentioned are from Bowhunters Super Store....the one down the road from LAS....

Bohnings website has them for around $36....BUT the bend you over on shipping. Nino ordered his from there and shipping was like $10+


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yep, just checked and to order a 100 pack of pin nocks was going to be $8.95 shipping.. Time to pool the order with a few others and buy a 1000 pack.. :wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks everyone...I'll be ordering some in the next couple weeks...



Brown Hornet said:


> Ron the prices I mentioned are from Bowhunters Super Store....the one down the road from LAS....
> 
> Bohnings website has them for around $36....BUT the bend you over on shipping. Nino ordered his from there and shipping was like $10+


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Also try to have your dealer get them from Kinseys, like I did. The price is better, and you can get 100 packs, just work with your dealer on the shipping. I went thru a lot of g nocks last year for various reasons. And have 1 pack left..

Btw... A very hot pin and pliers will also remove a g nock if it breaks... 
If you're going with ACC and g nocks, buy a pack of unibushings also..went thru a few of those too....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Heh Hornet, I have a guestion for you. I have never used the Bohning F nock. Why is it you like them better than the Easton G nock?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Personal preference....I don't like any of the nocks Easton makes... Very sloppy, they wear our much faster then about everything I have tried. They don't take any kind of beating....before I got some Bohning nocks from Hinky to try I shot Beiters because Eastons couldn't hold a candle to them IMO. 

If your happy with them then shoot em up.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Easy solution there buddy. Get you a tiny drill bit and drill a tiny hole in the broken off nock. Now thread in a small sheet metal or wood screw. Pull with pliers...If your screw is small enough, you can skip the drill a hole part...
> 
> Tight in what way? Sometimes they do fit the bushing tight, but that is a good thing. If you're talking string fit, they offer a small and a large groove. You probably bought the wrong size for your string...
> 
> ...


Now Sarge...Who would do such a thing to your arrow:zip::wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Now Sarge...Who would do such a thing to your arrow:zip::wink:


:bartstush: just wait until you need more arrows repaired:nyah:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

psargeant said:


> :bartstush: just wait until you need more arrows repaired:nyah:


Sarge.. you mean yer lettin her take out your prized ACC's?? :mg: :fear: :chortle:

I hope it was at least a pinwheel.. :nod:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I have shot both, pins and G nocks in acc's. The nock and pin had to be replaced when I got mashed. With the g-nock only the nock had to be replaced. I just fetched up 13 acc's and pulled my pins out and put in g-nocks. Either way arrow nocks will get mashed, just a preferance to what you like. Cant go wrong either way.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I always shot ACCs with just the bushing and a g-nock. I'm personally not a fan of pin nocks at all, and they aren't really much (if any) better at protecting the shaft than a uni-bushing...I've got a smashed up pin nock arrow to prove it from last night. I went the last 2 years shooting G-nocks and uni-bushings with nothing as bad as last night...


In the past 12 years I have tubbed about 20 of my own shafts and had about 5 or so of my shafts tubed by others...and 5-10 shafts of others tubbed by me....every one of those shafts had bushings in them....I have been shooting pins for about 5 years or so and only cracked 2 or 3 on the back end....and they were all last year 2 by me and one by Jarlicker:wink:

Heck I robin hooded 6 shafts in 2 weeks once and everyone had bushings...and that's not counting the ones that I crushed


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

If you start shooting ACC's get used to a bunch of this......:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sarge.. you mean yer lettin her take out your prized ACC's?? :mg: :fear: :chortle:
> 
> I hope it was at least a pinwheel.. :nod:


it was an ACE...and it wasn't even in the dot...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> In the past 12 years I have tubbed about 20 of my own shafts and had about 5 or so of my shafts tubed by others...and 5-10 shafts of others tubbed by me....every one of those shafts had bushings in them....I have been shooting pins for about 5 years or so and only cracked 2 or 3 on the back end....and they were all last year 2 by me and one by Jarlicker:wink:
> 
> Heck I robin hooded 6 shafts in 2 weeks once and everyone had bushings...and that's not counting the ones that I crushed


I never said it couldn't be done. Only that I don't really think pins do anybetter of a job. You don't necessarily "tube" a pin equipped arrow, but that doesn't make the shaft any more usable once it is smashed...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I never said it couldn't be done. Only that I don't really think pins do anybetter of a job. You don't necessarily "tube" a pin equipped arrow, but that doesn't make the shaft any more usable once it is smashed...


Well they do a better job in my eyes and in most others eyes....think about it....would you rather replace a nock and pin or crush or tube a shaft? I know which I would choose 

Your issue with pins and shafts are with ACEs....that's one soft shaft. Yes you can still crack X10s and Nano's and any other shaft with a pin in it....but ACEs can't take the same abuse. 

Like I said...since I started shooting pins I have cracked 3 shafts...I started last year with 18 or 19 530s....I am still shooting 14 if them...only 2 are damaged the others are in the woods some place :chortle:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well they do a better job in my eyes and in most others eyes....think about it....would you rather replace a nock and pin or crush or tube a shaft? I know which I would choose
> 
> Your issue with pins and shafts are with ACEs....that's one soft shaft. Yes you can still crack X10s and Nano's and any other shaft with a pin in it....but ACEs can't take the same abuse.
> 
> Like I said...since I started shooting pins I have cracked 3 shafts...I started last year with 18 or 19 530s....I am still shooting 14 if them...only 2 are damaged the others are in the woods some place :chortle:


Yours lost in the woods??? Never!!!

Ya know you cannot grow arrows that way Darling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Yours lost in the woods??? Never!!!
> 
> Ya know you cannot grow arrows that way Darling!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Everyone has arrows in the woods from one time or another.....


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> I have shot both, pins and G nocks in acc's. The nock and pin had to be replaced when I got mashed. With the g-nock only the nock had to be replaced. I just fetched up 13 acc's and pulled my pins out and put in g-nocks. Either way arrow nocks will get mashed, just a preferance to what you like. Cant go wrong either way.


I agree Vince the G nocks are tougher. But I also agree with BH, that since I went to Bohning pin nocks, I don't mess up nearly as many pins. They are just tougher. IMO


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I've been following this thread pretty close. I switched to the new A/C/G's this year and am leaning towards pins. I've been shooting A/C/C 3-28's the past few years, and loved them and the G nocks. One thing I loved about the G nocks was I could get them in the large groove size. My question is how do the Bohning nocks fit the string compared to the Large G nocks? When I get my strings from Mr. Nathan Brooks, I tell him what nock I'm using. Thanks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bohning pins come in .088 and .120

G nocks are .088 and .098


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

The bohning pin nocks come in the same sizes as the g nocks for string fit....0.088 and 0.098....or so says LAS. and the box of nocks I just received 



Brown Hornet said:


> Bohning pins come in .088 and .120
> 
> G nocks are .088 and .098


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> The bohning pin nocks come in the same sizes as the g nocks for string fit....0.088 and 0.098....or so says LAS. and the box of nocks I just received


Well then they are listed wrong on their website and also on Bowhunter Superstore....I thought .120 sounded rather HUGE


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> it was an ACE...and it wasn't even in the dot...


Well next time PUT IT IN THE DOT:nyah::wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> it was an ACE...and it wasn't even in the dot...


Well, next time PUT IT IN THE DOT:nyah:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Well next time PUT IT IN THE DOT:nyah::wink:





LoneEagle0607 said:


> Well, next time PUT IT IN THE DOT:nyah:


Ole' Eagle2Times over here


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Well, if I can get the Bohning nocks in the same size...and you guys say they're the ones to get then I guess it's a no-brainer. I'm guessing I'm stuck w/ actual Easton pins for them though, eh? Thanks guys.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

the ones they make now are $


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Could you imagine a .120 string flying through the air and smacking you on the wrist.......damn!!!! 





Brown Hornet said:


> Well then they are listed wrong on their website and also on Bowhunter Superstore....I thought .120 sounded rather HUGE


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> Could you imagine a .120 string flying through the air and smacking you on the wrist.......damn!!!!


that thing would look like a winch cable.:chortle:

Now I don't have to worry about ordering the larger size though when I order more


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ole' Eagle2Times over here


Didn't think the first post went thru.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

pops1 said:


> Only thing I dont like about the G nocks is they're so darn tight!


I use uni bushings and G-nocks small groove for my ACC arrows. Just put a little bar soap on the nock shaft before installing it.


----------

